# Balance board recommendations for training?



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I keep my balance going with skateboarding. Longboarding is pretty accessible and feels a bit like snowboarding. You can practice pumping and keep your balance on point. Rail tricks on skateboards also keep your balance fresh. 

Besides that, I've just duct taped an old skateboard deck to my shoes and jumped around on a two liter soda with the lid taped on.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Isn't there also a new board with a modified front truck to make it ride more like a snow/surfboard


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Yeah, I was checking out these surfskates made by swelltech earlier. That front truck is pretty crazy.


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

A regular longboard is perfect carving training and a regular skateboard is perfect park training. 
Get soft wheels and master frontside and backside 180 ollies and you will have surpassed your goal. 

You can also look at the snowboard addiction training kit which I have, and it is great but I find myself constantly skating and never using the snowboard addiction stuff. 

Inside the house you should work on creating flexibility in your body. 
Outside the house in replicating the flow of snowboarding on skateboards.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

A new thread was started with the exact same text as the OP, but under a different alias.









Great Deals


Have you found a Great Deal? This forum is created to share and find discounts, sales, and other deals found online. (No Commercial Vendor or Private Party postings allowed)




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------

